# Remembering Janos Starker



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Two amazing recordings by the great cellist who died over the weekend:

Remembering Janos Starker


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

His contributions to IU.

http://indianapublicmedia.org/news/world-renowned-cellist-janos-starker-dies-88-48050/


----------

